# Does anyone own Filter-A-Fan?



## Trev_Batstone (Jul 29, 2011)

Just wondering if any of you have a filter-a-fan www.filterafan.com in your shop, and if so, do you find it helpful in fine dust control? I realize that this does not by any means replace a dust collector system, but wondering if it is efficient in collecting fine pollen dust that gets into the air from power tools. You input would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I have no feedback on the product itself, but I'd imagine Powermatic, ShopVac, etc. aren't happy to have their proprietary images used on a competitor's [shoddy] website.

Also, I see no mention of CFM pertaining to that product (the kit that includes the fan and filter)-seems like a pretty important part of the equation.


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

I have made something very similar with some scraps around the shop. Not to tough. It does filter some dust, about what you would expect from a box fan and furnace filter.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Agreed. I use bungie cords on mine.

On the list of things I care about in my shop …. how my box fan + filter setup LOOKS … is WAY, way down there ;-)


----------

